# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  آبل تعمل ربما على سبع طرازات جديدة من حواسيب MacBook المحمولة

## mohamed73

هل تفكر في الحصول على حاسوب MacBook جديد؟ إذا كنت كذلك، فقد ترغب في  التمهل لأنه وفقا لتقرير جديد صدر اليوم من موقع MacRumors، فقد إتضح من  خلال بعض التوثيقات في أوروبا أن شركة آبل تعمل على ما يبدو على تطوير سبعة  طرازات جديدة من MacBook.  تشمل هذه الطرازات السبعة A2141 و A2147 و A2158 و A2159 و A2179 و  A2182 و A2251، وكلها مسجلة لدى اللجنة الاقتصادية للمنطقة الأوروبية  الآسيوية. لسوء الحظ، فهذه الأسماء الرمزية لا تكشف لنا فعليًا عن أي شيء  حول حواسيب MacBook الجديدة، ولكن إذا إضطررنا للتخمين، فمن المحتمل أن  تتألف من MacBook Air ونسخة 12 إنش من MacBook، وحتى من MacBook Pro الذي  سمعنا سابقًا بأنه سيصل من شركة آبل مع شاشة بحجم 16 إنش. وفيما يتعلق بالسبب وراء إستبعادنا لـ MacBook Pro من القائمة، فهو  إقدام شركة آبل في وقت سابق من هذا العام على ترقية تشكيلة MacBook Pro مما  يعني أن هناك فرصة ضئيلة للغاية لترقية التشكيلة من جديد من قبل شركة آبل.  وفي كلتا الحالتين، سيتعين علينا الإنتظار ورؤية ما لدى شركة آبل في  جعبتها.  من المتوقع أن تستضيف الشركة حدثًا في وقت لاحق من هذا العام للكشف عن  الجيل الجديد من هواتف iPhone، وربما حدثًا آخر لتعلن فيه عن الطرازات  الجديدة من iPad، لذلك ربما سنعرف المزيد عن حواسيب MacBook الجديدة آنذاك. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

